# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Troll in Icelandic?

## Dov

Does anyone here know how to say troll in Icelandic?
(I was just wondering...)
Thanks A Lot!
~Dov

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

In icelandic! To be honest I don't know Icelandic, but it IS a Norwegian word and in Scandinavia (proper) the word is simply "troll", this might be true for Iceland too.

----------


## Dov

It’s one of those words that you try to remember, but you can’t and after a while it starts to bug you! (You know want I mean?) ...Although after reading your post I think you’re probably right. (thanks..) Troll is an Old Norse word and Icelandic is closely related to Old Norse, so voila! 
P.S. As an interesting side note the Swedish version is Trolds.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> It’s one of those words that you try to remember, but you can’t and after a while it starts to bug you! (You know want I mean?) ...Although after reading your post I think you’re probably right. (thanks..) Troll is an Old Norse word and Icelandic is closely related to Old Norse, so voila! 
> P.S. As an interesting side note the Swedish version is Trolds.

 Actually it is the *Danish* version that is trolds. 
I looked a little further, and the old norse version is definitely "troll", I even read a saga with troll in it. Icelandic is very close to old norse, so I think we have a match!

----------


## Dov

Yeah! ...Now I know!   ::  
(I’m so lucky you’re here!   ::  )

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Actually, I found it! It is slightly different: 
[b]tr

----------


## Dov

Sounds good to me! 
...I found

----------

